# Quick bulk recipe ideas?



## crisss16 (Apr 10, 2009)

Any ideas or input would be appreciated. Because of my work i dont really have a lot of time or breaks during the day. I have the odd 15 mins every 2 hours or so when i finish a job and also 5 mins here and there when driving to another job. Any ideas on what would be best to eat during the day thats quick and good for protein and weight gain. Im getting sick of just sandwiches 

Thanks


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

Carry a gym bag with you with some plastic containers use your head

chicken and rice in them

oat cakes

rice cakes

cottage cheese on them with some cucumbers

shake

milk

boiled eggs in shells

homemade oat pancakes 1 cup oats, half cup milk, walnuts ground, 2 whole eggs, 4 whites, scoop protein, mix and leave set for 5 mins so it silidifies then add 50grams cut blueberries then fry in non stick pan and put into freezer bags - quick easy tastey snacks


----------

